# Film & TV - News and Observations



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

This is a thread for brief observations or announcements that don't obviously fit into an existing thread and don't seem to require a new one. Feel free to mention new releases, industry news, new articles or reviews that are getting buzz, or whatever seems to you to be of at least transient interest.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

The Criterion Collection is moving from Hulu to Filmstruck. The streaming service will specialize in rare films, arthouse, and the largest selection of Criterion movies that has ever been available online.

Costs:

FilmStruck Monthly Subscription for $6.99 / month
FilmStruck + Criterion Channel Monthly Subscription for $10.99 / month 
FilmStruck + Criterion Channel Annual Subscription for $99.00/ year

The service is scheduled to launch in November: http://www.filmstruck.com/

It will be available in the USA only, I'm afraid.


----------

